# My Tinley Park Pictures (mostly the torts!)



## Meg90 (Oct 10, 2009)

Was too busy looking today to get as many pictures as I wanted! My head was spinning! There was just so much to SEE. I'm very proud of myself though--I managed to stomp on the urge to bring someone home with me, but as you will see from the pictures, I was VERY close! 

It was a great day.

Pics:

Seller with very healthy, happy little torts






The "puzzle" Greek. This baby had soooo many extra scutes





Asian Boxies





Yellow Foots





Red Foots





Flat tailed torts





Cherry Heads (as you can see, I was INFATUATED WITH THEM. I had never seen a baby cherry in person before.)













The one with the really red head, I asked to hold. And it almost did me in! I ALMOST bought this baby. I was literally THIS close to walking away with it. In the end, I just sighed, and snapped a picture---I think that a new forum member brought this baby home though! I'm very happy about that! (she posted about a Cherry they got from Tinley today--I'm PMing her about this thread to see if she confirms it!)




SUCH a sweet baby! Maybe next year.....


Giant, almost completely smooth sully





(other animals--a few nice pics)

I think this is a black throat monitor, prolly the size of a small Lab.





Colombian Tegu (she was pretty, but the Argentines, like my Cleo, are nicer)





Reticulated Python (albino I think) that was as big around as my thigh! Must have been around 20ft or so (maybe more!)





One of the oddball animals, a Halloween Crab. He was snatched up right away. I didn't see many crabs there at all....





Beautiful Zoomed turtle tank. Someday I'd like to have a little musk turtle in one of these





REALLY giant enclosure that was so pretty, I snapped a pic. It was like, 3,500$ ON SALE! But I think Cleo (my tegu) would have loved it. Ahhhhh someday!





Big Tree Frog, loose on someones table. I think it was a Whites Tree Frog.





The common name of these frogs were "Bird Crap Frogs" no kidding! They could have sat comfortably on a nickel! I really wanted one! They were really neat!





It was a good day. In the end, I came home with some supplies, free samples, business cards, a few pics, and some really awesome memories!


----------



## Stazz (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh woooow Meg !!! Thanks for sharing those pics, they are awesome !!! I wish they had things like that here in Dubai ! HAHA bird crap frogs, they actually look like a bird has crapped on them, heehee. I LOVE that puzzle Greek, all those scutes are BEAUTIFUL ! So different! And that Tree Frog, how pretty !


----------



## thejoie (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes!! That's my LittleFoot! We were in love!! 
The fair was REALLY good this year! There were SO many people there!!! I got there at 11 am and there was ONE parking spot in the entire lot. It was insane. 
I was a little bummed though, last year there was a guy there with these stunning Ornate Uromastyx. I was fully prepared to bring one home if he was there, but he wasn't  Oh well, maybe next year...

I'm beyond happy with LittleFoot!!!


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd also like to say that I especially like the second to last picture of the Cherryhead Tortoise because of the Sulcata in the background. It looks like the Sulcata's thinking "hey, what about me"? And once again great pictures!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 11, 2009)

I want that flat tailed tortoise. I've never heard of them but that picture just blew me away!


----------



## dreadyA (Oct 11, 2009)

Whoa! Neat pics. And you have reason to be in love with the lil cherryhead, looked cute in your hand .stunning! And so are the flat tail-crazy looking patterns.
Oh boy, before i read the the caption on the "bird crap frogs"..I swear I thought they were tort stool samples! Bahaha.


----------



## terryo (Oct 11, 2009)

Wonderful pictures. We're haveing one in Long Island so close to where I live, and I can't go because that is family weekend at my son's college. I am so sad....but maybe it's just as well, because I would deffinately come home with one of those lil Cherries.


----------



## Isa (Oct 11, 2009)

Amazing pics Meg  Wow there was a lot of beautiful reptiles to see there .


----------



## Millerlite (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice pictures, looked like a bunch of fun, i would of bought one, ha.. 

The flat tailed tortoises are neat, if i remember right they are in the same family or kind of like spider tortoises, i think robyn has a few and even hatched a few...


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow that looks like a fun day! So cool. I love the cases the first pictures had for the torts because they were so neatly arranged.


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 12, 2009)

Great pictures Meg  

The frog is a Waxy Monkey Frog, _Phyllomedusa sauvagii_

Danny


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 12, 2009)

Awesome pictures!!! Look at the teeny tiny torts! *squeal*
Is that Tinley Park as in Illinois??


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yuppers. It was a 5.5 hr drive for me, one way. SOO worth it. I had a blast.


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sad I didn't know about this!!! Tinley Park is about an hour away from my house and 2 hours away from my apartment at school. I'm so bummed, that would have been awesome to see!!


----------



## f burkart (Oct 16, 2009)

great pictures!!


----------



## K412 (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks like a waxy monkey frog, a really nice looking one too!
I do love the bird dropping frogs, so cute.
Rainforest junkies or Chris Mac maybe? I heard they were going to be there, they have some really incredible frogs.
The flat tail tortoise is adorable! So incredible I have never even heard of them before.
Great pictures!!!!


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks! If I ever get a frog species, I swear it will be a bird poop frog. They are too darnadorable.


----------



## reptylefreek (Oct 19, 2009)

I love pixie (african bullfrog) frogs. They get so huge. A pet store in my area has one as a store pet and his name is jabba the hut. So cute


----------

